# My Possible Pirate Costume



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Okies costume makin folks, as my fellow haunters know, I'm doing a pirate theme this year and I'm making sure there be no silly pirates on me ship - nothing but down right scary pirates... Ghoulish water logged zombie pirates. If there be no flesh on ye bones then quit yer scallywaggin and be off me boat!

With that in mind I've choosen the template for my own personal costume. I'm a cheap bastard so I'm obviously not very crazy about the off the shelf prices on the pieces. I would like to piece this together myself or find cheaper facsimiles or alternatives where possible.

Here's the costume portion:








source: http://www.buycostumes.com/Barnacle-Bill-Plus-Adult-Costume/33442/ProductDetail.aspx

And here's the mask portion:









source: http://www.boneyardfx.com/fxfaces.htm

For the mask I was thinking of using blue tones instead of the green to give it a more water logged look. This I just don't have the time and material to do from scratch so if I can find a very similar foam latex mask from somewhere else I'd be happy.

For the costume portion I'm thinking most of that can be pieced together from thrift store clothes.

I'm completely open to thoughts and suggestions.

I'd really LOVE to pull this thing together for $50-$75 bucks if possible. Any less than $50 and I'm probably being unrealistic - but if possible who am I to complain.

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Larry has good prosthetics. I own some myself.
Here's another look you can go for:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

those boneyard fx masks as worth the money. Mine was very easy to apply, fit well, and didnt tear when i took it off. Paint went on quick and easy and some makeup to blend. No surprises. all in all a great experience.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Jeff, I have no complaints about Larry's work - just not in my the budget so looking for shortcuts. Like I said, I'd love to piece the whole thing together (prosthetics and costume) for under $75 total if possible.

I did see the one you posted as well, but I really like the styling of Barnacle Bill, it just looks more decrepit and scary.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll also considering this ...









Which I found over at FX Warehouse for $30 bucks - anyone ever done business with them? Are they any good? Shows only one left in stock but I don't wanna make a rash choice.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

i think thats a woochie pro. If i remember correctly (googles) yep usually $40. models #f0001


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> i think thats a woochie pro. If i remember correctly (googles) yep usually $40. models #f0001


While I've worn a few latex appliances before (usually the kind found in Spirit Halloween and sometimes even Wal-Mart) but when it comes to who's who I'm a complete noob - I've heard Woochie being flung around here and there around here? What's the consensus on the quality?

Also, are the paints and/or makeup included with any of these masks?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Woochie is used quite a bit in the theatre for face pieces (nose, etc), but as for masks, I haven't seen one worn.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Woochie is like the McDonalds of facial appliances. They are everywhere, and they are affordable. Also like McDonalds, think twice before you put something that only cost a dollar in your face. I used woochies alot in the jr.high and high school years when the fun of halloween was scaring people instead of getting free candy.

Woochie Pro is like Jack in the box, it cost a bit more and its alot better. It's not carl's Jr. or In n Out, but it'll do.

This tortured metaphor is making me hungry. I'll be right back.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Devils Chariot's analysis is spot on!
The regular Woochie appliances are latex with hard-to-blend edges and are often poor quality pulls with bubbles and the like. They'll work for many applications, but if people will have time to inspect it, it's time to upgrade.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Devils Chariot said:


> Woochie is like the McDonalds of facial appliances. They are everywhere, and they are affordable. Also like McDonalds, think twice before you put something that only cost a dollar in your face. I used woochies alot in the jr.high and high school years when the fun of halloween was scaring people instead of getting free candy.
> 
> Woochie Pro is like Jack in the box, it cost a bit more and its alot better. It's not carl's Jr. or In n Out, but it'll do.
> 
> This tortured metaphor is making me hungry. I'll be right back.


Man... Who else is hungry after reading that?
:googly:.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Okies, so the real key here is to get the cost of the costume down and keep the mask quality up?

Now why do I have munchies?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That will be a sweet costume if you can pull it off !! Good luck


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

You could use a low quality (ie cheap) mask if you disguise it. Maybe some seaweed hanging down in your face from under your hat, or a matted hair seaweed combo. Something to think about.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

the woochie pro masks are a bit better as far as thin edges and easyer to blend with. They can make a good base with, but i've had a hard time using them more that once.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

my brother works at party city and all they sell is woochie. not worth it if your going for realalistic. the appliances come off very easy and blood hardens and flakes off...
we use it only if someone is wearing the appliances is on the dark and has access to squirting mor blood on there face to cover up th peeling edges of the latex.
its great cuz its cheap and the party city employee discount is what makes us buy.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

The second pic from Frighteners is alright but not as raggedy as you want Terror. I like the blue mask but depends on whether you want to buy it from them. Keep in mind its only one night so maybe its worth the deal or you can apply make up on your own face as you had hinted before?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Bloodshed brothers brought up am interesting point. I think the woochie comes off easily because it comes with spirit gum to apply the prosthetic. That kind of old school and old hat. If you want it to stay, any latex appliance that is, you'll need to use an adhesive like Prosaide. Its kinda like a ultra sticky latex. It can also be used as a medium to paint your appliance, just mix in some acrylics, then powder it after it dries to take the tack off.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Woochie is okay for parts (ears, nose, etc), but make sure to have a LOT of liquid latex on hand for blending.

Have you thought about using JUST liquid latex and building it up to create the crevices that you want?

Here's an e-how on zombie makeup for liquid latex, but you could adapt it to what you want: http://www.ehow.com/how_2211679_use-liquid-latex-zombie-makeup.html And don't forget the RMG paint for painting the latex in colour.

As for costume....keep checking out thrift shops and garage sales this summer. A LOT of people will be getting rid of their old Hallowe'en costumes. You can EASILY make a dead-pirate costume with a torn up wool coat (add big brass buttons, and maybe a big lapel in discounted upholstery fabric), grab a poet shirt from the women's section in a thrift store and dirty it up/add holes/add blood, wear whatever pants, boots are optional, a pirate hat (stupid cheap at Hallowe'en stores--again, check used stores and garage sales), a sash (scarf or strip of fabric) to hold your sword or daggers.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

I have used liquid latex for years to create very realistic effects without using purchased pre-formed appliances. I tend to build up in layers as others have suggested and add fillers such as one layer TP and some cotton ball material. Basically play until you like what you see. I use colour to build up the look I want as I go along as well. If you want a waterlogged look I would add greenish-blue, black, purple tones to get the bloated corpse look. You could latex in some cheap fish lures like worms to look like the face is being eaten away by sea life, even a small sea shell or two would give it some interest. I found that latex of good quality will hold just about anything if it is done right. Try putting a huge gash on the forehead or cheek and have stuff oozing out of it, like green pus and the aforementioned worms. If you have the time you can create quite the effect. Don't forget your neck and hands (or parts that show) as this sells the idea that the whole of you has gone off a long time ago.

As for the costume I would scour the thrift shops such as goodwill to find pieces to put together the pirate look you are going for. If you can sew it will help some. You can bury them now and dig up the clothes later if you like the rotted off your back look, remember they might smell a bit, but then I think that sells the whole illusion. Washing them might remove the worst of it and distress the fabric even more.

Pretty much I am hardcore on the gore and scare the #@** outta the kids and adults alike. I have stood beside people who know me and had no idea who I was when my rotty gore makeup was done right. Just my two cents worth, but I like everyones ideas here.


----------

